
iMessage + Apps - brbcoding
https://developer.apple.com/imessage/
======
wlesieutre
I admit it, I don't get the draw of these things. I can vandalize people's
messages with stickers now? And from the keynote, "Nothing beats a fullscreen
moment!"? Ookay.

The amount of applause for "We made emoji bigger!" was ... surprising to me. I
got on board the Snapchat train, but I just can't get excited about being able
to tap words to turn them into emoji.

In the words of Principal Skinner: _Am I out of touch? No, it 's the children
who are wrong._

~~~
robterrell
I clapped for at bigger-emoji line. But I'm over 40 and have to squint to read
the pictograms my wife and kids send me.

~~~
wlesieutre
Ah that's a good point. My eyes are still at a point where one prescription
works for near and far vision.

If it's an improvement it's an improvement and it might as well be as good as
it can, but "we caught up to facebook messenger" doesn't feel that exciting to
me.

I was really hoping for the iMessage on Android rumors to pan out, but now
that they've gone and created an iMessage extensions system it seems a lot
less possible moving forward.

------
cthulhujr
Google wave was just too far ahead of its time. The world wasn't ready yet.
And now look where we are. A clean UI and a little magic makes things so much
different.

~~~
sintaxi
Agreed. It's looking more and more like we collectively screwed ourselves by
turning our noses up at Wave.

------
Steko
Instead of selecting text I'd rather have a dedicated softkey to emojify what
I type after. E.g. ⁂poop spits out pile of poo emoji. Tap and hold the button
and the emoji menus show up.

~~~
wlesieutre
HipChat uses parens for this, with (thumbsup) turning into a thumbs up icon
even if you're communicating through the IRC bridge. It's a bit weird when
you're using parentheses for a parenthetical and it pops up the emoticon
search, but you get used to it.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
The Slack equivalent, which wraps the keyword with colons, :+1: is less likely
to happen on accident. I am surprised HipChat went with parentheses, honestly,
but maybe they felt they were too subtle for mobile users (I like them,
myself). It is nice to have a text-only method of mapping to emoji, though.

~~~
wlesieutre
For extra fun you can add your own in-joke shortcuts within your organization.

------
calebclark
It seems that there is no ability to create iMessage bots.

------
snaky
in-messenger apps and payment system - Apple wants to be WeChat

